# What color blades on the spinners do you like?



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I found this year that 3-d perch blade is becoming my favorite.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Gold, with red beads.
Purple with gold beads.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i like gold,and so do the saugeyes where i fish  
i'll switch up to a couple other colors occasionally,if it doesn't produce,but very seldom have the need to.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Gold or Silver, depeneds on weather, wind, water color etc.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

purple on gold, watermelon, - erie 

orange and yellow - inland lakes.


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

just got some firetiger with glow eyes size 3. can't wait to try them. i've tried silver before with some success.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

gold, purple, hot pink, fire tiger on gold or copper, lemon-lime on gold or copper, purple & pink on gold or copper. For beads I usualy go all gold, all purple, or a fire tiger pattern (some green, some orange, some chart).


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I like #3 french blade with the holographic stickers. All different colors. I like the light green the best. Good for drifting. Trolling harness's I use willow leaf with the same stickers.


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

I pretty much stick with Gold in clear water. Used to use Flo. red alot in O'Shays dirty water and did real well with it until the eye fishing went bad over there.
Gold with a chartreuse float has been good for me at Alum. However, you can probably catch fish on any color as long as you don't forget the nightcrawler.


----------

